# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  VENTA DE AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO CON CERTIFICACIÓN ORGANICA y convencional

## Eduardols

Se vende aguayamanto deshidratado con certificacion organica por BCS OKO.mi numero es 950099666atteEduardo LeonTemas similares: AGUAYMANTO FRESCO Y DESHIDRATADO (ORGÁNICO Y CONVENCIONAL) BUSCO COMPRADORES DE AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO Venta de Insecticida Acaricida con Certificación Orgánica BUSCO SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO (aguaymanto) Vendo Aguaymanto Deshidratado

----------


## jr ponce

buenos dias me podria enviar una cotización y cantidad mensual de abastecimiento a este correo industriasjrponceyasociados@gmail.com o a ventas@jrponce.com

----------


## Eduardols

OK YA SE LO ENVIE 
GRACIAS

----------


## productosvarios

Buenas tardes, favor enviar cotización, indicando el lugar donde proviene el producto y si están en Lima. El correo es: cinthiagl@yahoo.com
Saludos

----------


## christianla

Buenos dias me podria enviar cotizacion y cantidades de abastecimiento al correo info@andinafresh.com

----------


## Jhordan Deza

Estimado Eduardo. 
Podrías enviarme tu Master Certificate de tu certificado orgánico para agregarte como proveedor de nuestra empresa.
El correo es supervisor_quinua@amazonastrading.com (Jhordan).
El año 2017, vamos a tener pedidos.
Gracias

----------


## madeley

Bueno días, me podrías mandar información más detallada al correo nataly.guillen@gmail.com por favor

----------


## graderiperu

HOLA TIENES AGUAYMANTO ORGANICO FRESCO

----------


## graderiperu

hola estoy esperando informacion

----------

